# 18072- Control Circuit for PD Injector



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Friends;

Last month, I got lost of sensor fault from my car. I cleared DTC it is ok, after one one or two days later it happened again. After my examination, i saw my motor cable harness has a lost of damage (broken cable). After that i went to dealer and they told me you have to change motor cable harness. I bought the new motor cable harness and i changed it. But now i cant start my car. I scanned for fault ,VAG gives that error message;

My Car: Phaeton 5.0 TDI 2004

18072- Control Circuit for PD Injector
P1664 - 000 - Electrical malfunction - MIL ON
Freezee Frame:
RPM: 126 /min
Torque: 513.5 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 10.26V
Bin. Bits: 00001111
Temperature: 27.0 C
Bin Bits: 01010000 

I checked the all harness connection and it seems to be ok. What is your idea? How can i solve that problem.

Thanks


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyway, i solved my problem.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Care to tell us how?


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

In the beginning i checked everything and i found nothing. After that i examined my old broken cable. I saw a little difference by chance.In deep digging i found that AJS type motor, motor harness cable is two type. One of them is engine two side seven pin injector harness connector pin numbered 6 and 7 is different. One type 6. pin is empty, the other type 7. pin is empty. I change the pin order, fault is gone.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Well done... Good job!!


----------

